# im back... somewhat...



## jimmyjames (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi guys ive been missing for a few days, got in a car accident riding with my cousin from dropping off a ryder truck for her, when she was dropping me off we slid off the road into the ditch and hit the side of a driveway, i dont remember the accident , banged my head pretty hard, took them 45 minutes to revive me.... Doing better now, had some tingling in both of my legs but thats about gone now. 

heres a picture, my cousin said we were doing 30-35 miles per hour, it was a little slick out and she said the road just pulled us in the ditch from the crown of the road.

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20131128_160817_175_zps4374ca2e.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, MAN! So sorry to hear about the wreck, but very glad that you are OK. The cousin OK too???


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad you're ok ! Hope ur Cuz is too !! Good thing you guys were being cautious and driving slow !


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Holy cow! 45 minutes!!! Jeez man. Glad you are still with us. That's serious stuff man. Is your cousin ok? I'm sure she's traumatized some....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2013)

Glad your ok jimmy and back with us.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 5, 2013)

Cars can be replaced, you can't. Glad to hear that you and your cousin are doing okay. Feel better soon.


----------



## bluedot (Dec 5, 2013)

Glad you are OK. Life is always an adventure and sometimes more than we want. Once again glad the outcome was positive.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 5, 2013)

That's wild Jimmy, I was just thinking yesterday that I hadn't seen you on here in a while.... Glad your ok, just never know when life is going to jump up and bite you in the butt, Godspeed, and thanks for the pic ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2013)

Good to see that you are alright- sometimes slow is too fast this time of year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2013)

That's scary. Very happy to hear you didn't sustain any permanent damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2013)

Scary! Good to hear you made it out and are doing better.


----------



## ELBeau (Dec 5, 2013)

Glad to hear you're okay! Rest up.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 5, 2013)

Like everyone else, I'm glad you're ok... Take it easy for a bit before you get back to anything strenuous.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 12, 2013)

JJ - Hadn't seen this before. Glad to see you back and see that your ok. You are very fortunate you weren't going any faster. Rest up and feel better.
Scott


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 14, 2013)

That's just plain awful! Hope you fully recover, and quickly. Chuck


----------



## ELBeau (Apr 8, 2014)

Has anyone heard from him? It has been a while and I know he used to be a mod.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

ELBeau said:


> Has anyone heard from him? It has been a while and I know he used to be a mod.



I don't have a clue. He hasn't even returned my most recent call of about 2 weeks ago. His voicemail still answers as "This is Jim, leave a message" so I assume he has just decided for whatever reason WB is no longer on his radar. Don't have a clue why he would feel that way but after numerous unreturned PMs, emails, and two phone messages that's all I can assume. I hope he's okay.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 8, 2014)

Rest assured that Jimmy has no ill feelings toward WoodBarter nor anyone here. He is spending more quality time with his toddler daughter and not rushing about in a dozen directions at once. (Kind of slowing down and stopping to smell the roses). In time, I expect he'll be back showing pictures of his big old (new) band mill!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

That's great news Mike. Sounds like you are in touch with him. Say hi for us.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 29, 2015)

Was going through some of my old messages and found some from trades with Jimmy. Has anyone heard from him at all recently? It's been a real long time. Hope he's doing ok.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Was going through some of my old messages and found some from trades with Jimmy. Has anyone heard from him at all recently? It's been a real long time. Hope he's doing ok.



I think he left a few unfinished trades. Nothing major but still not like him. Sometimes life just pulls you in another direction I guess.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I think he left a few unfinished trades. Nothing major but still not like him. Sometimes life just pulls you in another direction I guess.


I didn't have any unfinished ones. He was always pretty nice if I remember right and had some sick stuff but there are sometimes more pressing things. I've noticed a couple members kind of do the same over time. I understand, just miss a few of them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

